# صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*


----------



## vetaa (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

عسل جداااااااا يا مرمر
بجد انا نفسى اروح الدير دة
لانى بحب الانبا ونس جداااااااااا
بس كانى روحتة دلوقتى يا قمر 
ربنا يعوضك


وكمان انا اى حاجة بتضيع منى
على طول من غير تفكير بقول بشفاعة( الانبا ونس)
واى حد كمان من اللى اعرفهم بقولهم علية
وهو شفاعتة قوية فعلا

وبامانة انا ضاع موبايلى وحلق دهب منى
والحمدلله ربنا بشفاعتة رجعهملى 
غير حاجات تانية كتيييييييييييرة

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

صور جميله اخدنا منها بركه والمكان ده رائع انا زورته كتير ....شفاعة الانبا ونس تكون مع جميعنا امين وميرسى ليكى يا مرمر ......ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

شفاعه القديس ونس تكون معانا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*شكرا فيتا لمرورك

شفاعة الانبا ونس تحوطك​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

_*شكراا لمرورك وربنا يباركك

w_candyshop

وشفاعة الانبا ونس تشملك ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*شكرا دونا ربنا يباركك

والانبا ونس دة شفيعى وحبيبى 

وانا كمان بروح لة كتير جدا

شفعتة تكون معاكى دايما​*


----------



## lousa188114 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*شكرا ليكي يا مرمر بجد القديس ونس قديس عظيم انا بجد نفسي اروح ازورة شفاعتة تكون معانا امين​*


----------



## Tabitha (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

الللللللللللللله عليكي يا *مرمررررر*

انتي عارفة اني من زمان دايخة على صور للقديس ونس ومش لاقية

ولو عندك تاني هاتلنا ... اصلي طماعة بقى ههههههه


----------



## العجايبي (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

_*بركاته تكون معانا امين*_


----------



## Coptic Man (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

صور جميلة فعلا

بركة صلواته فلتكون معانا جميعا

شكرا يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*شكرا لكل الى مروا والانبا ونس يباركككم جميعاا

وخاصاا مينا كوبتك الانبا ونس يكون معاك ​*


----------



## sosana (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

حلوين اووي يا مرمر


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

http://www.upload2world.com/pic51/upload2world_fecd4.jpg


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*



​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

_*شوية صور مخصوص ليكى انستاسيا اومرك يا باشا *_​


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*


----------



## ماريان مرمر (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

حلوةةةةةةةةةةة اووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## بتول لرب (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*


----------



## shosho48_1 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

فعلا صور جميلة بركة شفاعتة تكونمعانا وانا فعلا عمل معايا معجزة كان ضاع مني مبلغ وقلت ياشهيد ونس فوجدتة الحمداللة ببركة شفاعتة


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

موقع جميل شكرااااااااااااااااا لكم


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

حلوة جداجدااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا:99:


----------



## بنت الفادى (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

بركه شفاعتك يا انبا ونس
شكرا للصور الجميله دى​


----------



## selim kanaan (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

jesus bless you and thank you for this photo  sorry my pc write only english


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*شكرا بنت الفادى ربنا يباركك 

وشكراا لمرورك بركة انبا ونس تحاوطك ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

_*شكرا يا  selim kanaan     

ولا يهمك وكفاية مرورك واهلا وسهلا 

بيك فى المنتدى و الرب يباركك                              
​*_


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## فادى ميشيل (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

اللى جومميع المشتركين فى الموضوع دة انا نشرت قصة حياة النبا ونس واى حد عليز خدمة من الانبا ونس انا موجود انا من الاقصر وممكن افيدكم حتى لو محتاجين حنوط او كتب من مزارة اوكى  كلمونى على اميلى الخاص موجود فى الملف الشخصى وانا حاحول البى طلباتكم ربنا معاكم والانباونس شفيع الاشياء المفقودة


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*شكرا فادى بركة انبا ونس شفيعى تكون معنا جميعاااا

وشكرا لمرورك ​*


----------



## king (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*الصور جميلة انا اول مرة اشوفها بركة قديس اللة تكون من نصيبنا*


----------



## mffahim (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

بركة وشفاعة القديس ونس تكون معنا ولربنا المجد الى الابد آمين


----------



## mffahim (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

بركة وشفاعة القديس ونس تكون معنا ونعثر على لفافة القديسه ادروسيس


----------



## قلب حزين (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*وكمان صور الانبا ونس والله برافوااااا*​


----------



## فادى ميشيل (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*للعلم دير الانبا ونس مش دير هو مزار واللىعايز اى حاجة من  مزار الانبا ونس انا تحت امرة انا من ابناء الاقصر *


----------



## صوت الرب (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا شكرا
شكرا شكرا
شكرا


----------



## mansor1_2000 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

*مجموعة صور رااااائعة*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*
*وبركة الانبا ونس تكون مع الجميع*​


----------



## marco_farid (30 مايو 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا ياماركو واهلا بيك معانا​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2008)

_شفعته وبركته تحمينا
مشكوووووووووووووووووره




​_


----------



## ارووجة (8 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوووو اوي
ميرسي الك اختي
ربنا يباركك ^_^


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

بركه صلواته فلتكن مع جميعنا 
اميـــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## الانبا ونس (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا لمروركم وبركة صلوات الانبا ونس تكون معاكوا​*


----------



## mnaderm2006 (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرررررررررا


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
بركة صلواته تكون معنا
امين
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## دندش عبيد (26 أبريل 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم
انا بحب الانبا ونس مووووووووت ودايما بتشفع بيه واحيانا بيسمعلى 
وان شاء الله اول مولود ليا هيكون اسمه ونس
بركة صلواته تكون معايا وتحافظ عليا


----------



## kalimooo (27 أبريل 2010)




----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا حبيبتى

على الصور الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mnmn_h (1 مايو 2011)

*رد: رد على: صور من مزار الانبا يؤانس الشهير بالانبا ونس شفيع الاقصر*

فادي انا محتاجة شفاعه الانبا ونس ارجوك اذكرني عند مزاره


----------



## النهيسى (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جدااا
بركه صلاته مع الجميع
ربنا يباركك​


----------

